# Removing drain assembly in shower stall



## swindmill (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm removing a fiberglass shower stall and the only thing holding it in at this point is the drain.  It's a plastic assembly and it appears to attach by screwing in (I can lift the stall enough to see the underside of the assembly).  How do I remove this type of drain assembly?  The obvious answer is to unscrew it, but there is no way to get a hold of it.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 3, 2010)

Try to get a pair of channel lock pliers, or smaller plier "handles"  into the drain cover holes....and turn.


----------



## swindmill (Mar 4, 2010)

The drain cover just snapped in place so it turned freely without turning the actual assembly.  I may just have to cut out around the drain and lift the stall up.


----------



## rowdy48 (Mar 4, 2010)

Many of these pvc shower drains come with some type of key to screw it together.  By key I mean a piece of metal that fits in a slot or between protrusions within the drain that you then use channel locks to turn and unscrew.  They usually get tossed after a few years as no one remembers what it was.  With the chrome cover off look for this.  You can make a key out of an L bracket from lowes.

        Good luck


----------



## swindmill (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks. I noticed that slot. I'll try and fabricate something to get in there and turn.


----------

